# who sells bacterial water to go along with there peptides



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 11, 2014)

Can you use distilled water to mix with your peptides,as bacterial water is not as easy to get.


----------



## theestone (Aug 11, 2014)

Distilled water, from like a gallon jug from the supermarket? Absolutely not. I wouldn't. 

 Bateriostatic water is not hard to find. Bare minimum use sterile water for injection.


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 11, 2014)

Bacteriostaticwater.com


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 12, 2014)

Gracieboy said:


> Bacteriostaticwater.com


why don't peptide company's who sell the product not sell the solution to mix. it with.  Also can I use this water with all my peptides,such as cjc 1295,ghrp-2 and -6 and igf1 lr3 and des?


----------



## theestone (Aug 12, 2014)

Because they are sold as research items. They assume you have the other supplies needed for your research. It's that simple.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 13, 2014)

theestone said:


> Because they are sold as research items. They assume you have the other supplies needed for your research. It's that simple.


what size pins to run,insolin picks,of 1ml surenge?


----------



## theestone (Aug 13, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> what size pins to run,insolin picks,of 1ml surenge?



Brother if you have to ask these questions. You should wait a bit. You use slin pins for peps. They come in 1mL and .5 mL (1cc and .5cc).


----------



## blergs. (Aug 13, 2014)

theestone said:


> Brother if you have to ask these questions. You should wait a bit. You use slin pins for peps. They come in 1mL and .5 mL (1cc and .5cc).



agreed..

and OP dont use bacterial water please... : /
Bateriostatic water is what you want to search for


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 13, 2014)

blergs. said:


> agreed..
> 
> and OP dont use bacterial water please... : /
> Bateriostatic water is what you want to search for


First off,it has been almost 20 years sense I ran HGH it was lilly brand and it came with everything we needed and my dietion did most of the prep,but I never ran igf1  we used real humulin insilen r I think,i also think the hgh was isotrope,been a long time brother,but what I get stuck on is all the single lines for short hand like texting lol  just like what you typed in top line OP  what does that stand for?  Thanks for your help.


----------

